
Ask HN: How Do You Determine Valuation for Your Startup - mrShiningWizard
I&#x27;m curious as to how do you determine fair value for your company when issuing stock-options or attracting first investments in company&#x27;s early days?
======
db48x
The same way you value any asset with low trading volume: you make up a number
and a potential buyer either accepts it or rejects it.

